# Help no idea about consoles: need cheap 2nd hand device



## DrRingDing (Mar 17, 2016)

The last console I had was the original Nintendo lunchbox.

I'd like to get a cheap console to play stuff with the OH occasionally in the evening.

She likes RPGs, fallout, playing with people - multiplayer - 2 player games.

The only modern game I've played is Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 2. I loved Quake back in the day but controllers really shit for FPS.....although I haven't given em a fair go.

Any ideas?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 17, 2016)

For a cheaply 2nd what should we expect to pay?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 17, 2016)

Xbox 360 or PS3 will give you lots of options with cheap second hand games. 

I bought my first consol after years of PC ownership recently. Still getting controllers for FPS games, but I dont play online, so it's not the end of the world.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 17, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> For a cheaply 2nd what should we expect to pay?



Lots of offeringa on eBay.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 17, 2016)

Alternatively you could look for a second hand PC gaming setup if your budget is a bit higher.


----------



## moon (Mar 17, 2016)

Save up for a PS4 seriously, you won't regret it, plus you will be able to use it for watching Netflix, YouTube, BBC iplayer, it has blu Ray which upscales DVDs really well too.
Then there are all the social connectivity features which I've only just started using and find really useful.
It's a joy to use.

But you should try to use the same system as your g/f, ask her what to get, she would probably love to help


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 17, 2016)

If money is tight you could get a second hand PS3 for £50.

The online is free (unlike Xbox 360/Xbox One/PS4's £40 a year), and it has more RPG's than the 360.

You can do all the Netflix/Amazon/YouTube stuff on it too, and it has a blu-ray player (which the 360 doesn't).


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2016)

If you want to play multiplayer then some games might be a bit sparsely populated on PS3 but I'm just guessing.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 18, 2016)

moon said:


> Save up for a PS4 seriously, you won't regret it, plus you will be able to use it for watching Netflix, YouTube, BBC iplayer, it has blu Ray which upscales DVDs really well too.


PS3 does all those things too, and is several hundred pounds cheaper right now.


----------



## moon (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes but can you play the Elder Scrolls Online on it? Dragonage Inquisition (properly) and what about Mass Effect Andromeda???
let's not even mention The Witcher 3


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 18, 2016)

We're skint. So a PS3 it is

Cheers everyone

Game recommendations are welcome (I'm completely out of date to what has been good)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 18, 2016)

moon said:


> Save up for a PS4 seriously, you won't regret it, plus you will be able to use it for watching Netflix, YouTube, BBC iplayer, it has blu Ray which upscales DVDs really well too.
> Then there are all the social connectivity features which I've only just started using and find really useful.
> It's a joy to use.
> 
> But you should try to use the same system as your g/f, ask her what to get, she would probably love to help



I use mine to do none of those.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> We're skint. So a PS3 it is
> 
> Cheers everyone
> 
> Game recommendations are welcome (I'm completely out of date to what has been good)


Fallout: New Vegas. I've sunk so many hours into it now


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 18, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Game recommendations are welcome (I'm completely out of date to what has been good)


The Last Of Us
Little Big Planet
Guitar Hero/Rock Band/etc.
GTA V
Skyrim

If you're into football, you can get the FIFA games for literally pennies second-hand from GAME, as long as you don't mind the teams being a couple of years out of date.

Very long list of PS3 games ranked by review scores here: Best PlayStation 3 Video Games of All Time You can probably buy a lot of these relatively cheaply second-hand nowadays.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 18, 2016)

Where's a good place to buy cheap 2nd hand games?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 18, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Where's a good place to buy cheap 2nd hand games?



Ebay


----------



## moon (Mar 18, 2016)

Amazon or CEX, you can also sell them back to CEX, sometimes for more than you paid


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Ebay


Steam sales regular as well, although that is 1st hand so to speak its regularly 2nd hand priced bargains


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 18, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Steam sales regular as well, although that is 1st hand so to speak its regularly 2nd hand priced bargains



I thought that was PC only.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I thought that was PC only.


ah I thought Steam was for consoles as well  I suppose it is far more logical that PS would have their own type of download shop


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> ah I thought Steam was for consoles as well  I suppose it is far more logical that PS would have their own type of download shop


They do.  It's stupidly expensive.  I always imagine it's only ever used by coked up bankers.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 18, 2016)

Can't really go wrong with PS3 really, decent variety of games, cheap and getting cheaper, plus it's essentially a pretty decent Blu-ray player too. 

If you're thinking REALLY cheap, have a look at the PS2. Same sort of thing, but from the era before 'multi-player' meant online.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 19, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Game recommendations are welcome (I'm completely out of date to what has been good)


Uncharted 1-3
And another vote for The Last Of Us
Borderlands and sequels
The Walking Dead Seasons 1 & 2

Most of those can be had for not much money 2nd hand, especially the Platinum/Essentials and doublepacks.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 19, 2016)

Obligatory Nintendo Mention

Get a DS!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 19, 2016)

Be careful with the PlayStation online store , a couple do years ago I got a ps4 put my card details on. Almost immediately someone ordered a game using my card , Sony wanted nothing to do with getting a refund, in the end I went to the bank and got the money, then Sony banned my account.

So I got rid of it.

However now I've sold my pc
To move I am considering getting a ps3 or 4 again but I certainly won't be putting my card details on again.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 19, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> Be careful with the PlayStation online store , a couple do years ago I got a ps4 put my card details on. Almost immediately someone ordered a game using my card , Sony wanted nothing to do with getting a refund, in the end I went to the bank and got the money, then Sony banned my account.
> 
> So I got rid of it.
> 
> ...



There was quite a large hack of the PSN I seem to remember.


----------



## moon (Mar 19, 2016)

Mass Effect
Skyrim
Dragonage Origins
Those are all very good RPGs.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 19, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Obligatory Nintendo Mention
> 
> Get a DS!



For all the   no games  flack   i am still glad i got myself   a wii u.

Yeah there arn't that many games  but the games that exist  are  legendary status.   

i was playing  for  months  with just mario kart 8  and  windwaker HD


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 20, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> If money is tight you could get a second hand PS3 for £50.
> 
> The online is free (unlike Xbox 360/Xbox One/PS4's £40 a year), and it has more RPG's than the 360.
> 
> You can do all the Netflix/Amazon/YouTube stuff on it too, and it has a blu-ray player (which the 360 doesn't).



Yeah, I'd recommend a PS3 too.  We use it a lot still for the catch up tv stuff, playtv set top box functionality, and blu-ray.

Lots of great games out there for it, most of which can be got for cheap now.
The Last of Us
Journey
South Park: The Stick of Truth
Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch (Studio Ghibli jrpg)
Fallout New Vegas
etc etc


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2016)

So, we splurged on 160gb slim ps3 2 controllers and 11 games to get us started.

We've got netflix setup and installed the iPlayer app. Any other apps to recommend?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2016)

you don't need apps. You need to play New Vegas and be utterly consumed by it.


----------



## tommers (Mar 22, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> So, we splurged on 160gb slim ps3 2 controllers and 11 games to get us started.
> 
> We've got netflix setup and installed the iPlayer app. Any other apps to recommend?



which games?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2016)

tommers said:


> which games?



Tomb Raider trilogy
CoD MW III
Heavy Rain
Harry Potter Deathly Hallows pt 1
GTA IV
Dead Space
Red Dead Redemption
Batman Arkham Asylum
Skyrim
The Last of Us
Alien Vs Predator


----------



## tommers (Mar 22, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Tomb Raider trilogy
> CoD MW III
> Heavy Rain
> Harry Potter Deathly Hallows pt 1
> ...



Some decent games in there.  I'd say to play Red Dead Redemption first.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 23, 2016)

Install the All Four chanel 4 catch up tv app, and the youtube app (the latter can be controlled by the youtube app on your phone if both devices are on the same network.  I'd also get a network cable to connect it to the router.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 23, 2016)

Either RDR, or The Last of Us.  I found Heavy Rain to be a nice idea, but couldn't get past the tediousness of the opening level (I don't want to have to spend 45 mins or so washing my teeth, putting the shopping away etc in a flipping game), but otherwise that's a fairly solid bunch of games to be getting along with.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 23, 2016)

Another vote for the Last of Us. Ace game. Changed my life. 

I have 9 melee weapons under my bed now just in case


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 23, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> I have 9 melee weapons under my bed now just in case



I've just got a brick, and an empty bottle....


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 23, 2016)

Oh and if you don't have a set top box tv recorder thingy, then you can use the playtv dongle (it's under 20 quid in CEX), but you might need to upgrade the hd in the ps3 if you plan on storing hours and hours and hours of tv.  It's only downside is that it can't get British HD content, but the upscaling is *very* good.

*eta* you can also get some wired mics (should be about 3 quid from CEX) and Singstar to turn it into a karaoke machine.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 23, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> Oh and if you don't have a set top box tv recorder thingy, then you can use the playtv dongle (it's under 20 quid in CEX), but you might need to upgrade the hd in the ps3 if you plan on storing hours and hours and hours of tv.  It's only downside is that it can't get British HD content, but the upscaling is *very* good.



I have it plugged into a monitor so I cannae watch tv on it.


----------



## moon (Mar 23, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> *eta* you can also get some wired mics (should be about 3 quid from CEX) and Singstar to turn it into a karaoke machine.


I need this..


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 23, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> I have it plugged into a monitor so I cannae watch tv on it.


yeah you can, the PlayTV dongle is a tv tuner.


----------

